# Sebastioa Salgado Documentary



## agierke (Jul 19, 2015)

i have been a long time and deep admirer of sebastioa salgados work and i recently came across the documentary of his life and work called The Salt of the Earth. i cannot recommend enough this fantastic portrait of a phenomenally talented man telling a deeply moving story. check it out!!!

http://sonyclassics.com/thesaltoftheearth/


----------

